# SR9 Mags



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

Anybody know the best place to buy a magazine for an SR9? I keep seeing them for $42...anyone find one cheaper?


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

Impact Guns. 17 round factory magazines - $29.99 plus shipping. I ordered one last week and it cost me $6.00 in shipping. At that price I should have ordered two or three.


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

sweet...best price so far by a long shot!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

CDNN has them too at the same price. Their shipping is figured on how much is ordered so it only really makes it a great deal if you're ordering a few things at once.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> CDNN has them too at the same price. Their shipping is figured on how much is ordered so it only really makes it a great deal if you're ordering a few things at once.


Right now (through noon on Monday, Nov 30th), CDNN is offering $7 shipping on any internet order; they do stuff like this fairly regularly. Just thought I'd mention it, in case someone was thinking of ordering from them.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:smt082I had just seen that in an email and had stopped in to update my post. :smt082


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

sweet ill have to check it out


----------

